# Organ Repertoire for entrance in College/Conservatory



## Posaune

What level of pieces should be played to gain entrance into conservatories and colleges for organ? I am still in high school and have time. What pieces should I be working up to? Also, what schools have good organ teachers/programs?


----------



## Webernite

You should probably say what country you live in.


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Posaune,

How many years have you been playing, and do you currently have a teacher or tutor?

Many larger universities have good organ departments. Our local University of Arizona has an excellent organ program chaired by Dr. Pamela Decker, who is also a concert artist as well as composer. 

Julliard also has an excellent organ department, although the tuition fees for Julliard will be higher than your normal universities or colleges. 

Biola College in California is another, University of Redlands (CA), and many others. 

I attended college in the late 60's - the entrance requirements have surely changed since then, so I leave that answer up to the other members here who are current with the times.


----------



## Posaune

Yes I am a sophomore and I have been playing organ for a little over three years. I have a very good teacher that went to UM and eastman. Right now I am playing:

a) Cathedral prelude and fugue in e minor - Bach
b) Antiphon III and V + Magnificat VI from fifteen pieces for organ by Dupre
c) Fugue op. 12 by Durufle


----------



## Krummhorn

Impressive list of pieces, there Posaune. Dupre is not at all easy to play, and nor is Durufle.


----------



## Posaune

so with the assumption that my playing will improve along with the difficulty of piueces i play... What schools would be a good match for me?


----------



## kmisho

Posaune said:


> Yes I am a sophomore and I have been playing organ for a little over three years. I have a very good teacher that went to UM and eastman. Right now I am playing:
> 
> a) Cathedral prelude and fugue in e minor - Bach
> b) Antiphon III and V + Magnificat VI from fifteen pieces for organ by Dupre
> c) Fugue op. 12 by Durufle


These are good. I studied organ from 1988 to 1993 and I learned the Bach's Cathedral as a sophomore!

I can't say much about different schools. My understanding is the north middle America is the place to be, Illinois, Wisconsin. It's a hotbed of organ activity with all those Lutherans around!


----------



## chee_zee

If that's the case (though I'm not an organist) I'll be looking forward to going to many organ recitals in the near future, I'm on the Wisc/Illi border! I would say research schools within your area, see what's the best one to the best of your ability (yes, you'll have to 'research') and see if you can't afford it. If money isn't THAT tight, you can branch out and search for schools within your state/province or maybe even throughout your country.


----------

